# Loose tenon to join end grain to long grain?



## Golden47 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, all.

I am working on a small, basic coffee table base and am wondering if a dowel inserted through both pieces is a proper, secure method to join end grain to long grain.

The photo is a test run on some scrap wood.

DETAILS
Wood: Joining two pieces of 1x2" pine, end grain to long grain
Method: 3/8" dowel inserted 3 inches through both pcs.
Glue: Loctite PL glue, will be clamped 24 hrs

Any thoughts on whether this method will create a stable joint that will last? Do I need to do anything else to this joint to secure it?

Is this an example of a loose tenon (aka slip tenon or floating tenon) or is that something different?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

A loose tenon is similar to a dowel joint but technically different. Loose tenon is pretty much an oval shaped dowel. Doweling is, in general, a perfectly fine way of joining boards. People will argue that a M&T joint is stronger, but that's tenuous at best. Personally, I find dowels to be quicker to use, and they've all held up fine thus far


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Agree with epic. It will make a fine joint.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dowels have certain limits*

Dowels will not prevent the pieces from rotating which is why they are often used in pairs. This pairing acts more like a mortise and tenon to resist certain forces. The Domino or loose tenon will do the same, and is better than a single dowel. 
For chair legs or tables where there may be side forces, use 2 dowels if possible when joining a vertical to a horizontal piece. Also drill the hole a bit deeper than needed to allow a place for the glue to push into OR make a groove on the dowel to allow the glue to press out of the hole ....common doweling practice.


----------

